# Getting US Dollars currency from GBP



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi all,

I am in need of some dollars for a trip to the US. 

Best rate I can find is 1.56 @ Travelex.

Does anyone know if there is a better rate than this available?

I am not in a rush and want about 300 dollars.

thanks


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I use the postoffice for my travel money never any hassle looking on this site theres only a few dollars difference 
http://travelmoney.moneysavingexpert.com/holiday-money/#results


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Current bank rate is $1.58, so your not doing bad if there are no fees, but obviously it changes daily.

I normally just go straight to ATM at the airport and use my card, you tend to get better rates than at an exchange.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

willwander said:


> Current bank rate is $1.58, so your not doing bad if there are no fees, but obviously it changes daily.
> 
> I normally just go straight to ATM at the airport and use my card, you tend to get better rates than at an exchange.


Thanks.

Where did you check the "bank rate" ?
Do you use your UK card in US ATM ? I see that as a bit of a risk + they almost always charge bank fees etc


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

You can check here;
http://www.xe.com/ucc/
Also lots of iPhone apps if you have one.

Yes, you can use visa, visa debit, etc in ATM's, very straightforward. You normally get good rates with your bank this way, but they may make a charge for using your card abroad. Check with your bank for fees.

Also if you are using your cards abroad, let your bank know you are going before you go away, this way they won't think it's been stolen and stop your card.

Have a good time.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Also, you may find sometimes if you use your card in the USA, especially in a store it may get declined. If so, select on the card reader credit instead of debit even though its a debit card and the payment goes through without any problems.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Check out the local dodgy high street quick money lenders and pay day loan places. 

Sounds really odd but they offer very good exchange rates but it is embarrassing going in. 

At $300 marginal differences will make little difference.


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

I usually use ThomasExchangeGlobal.co.uk

They have london brances but also mail it out i think

current rate 1.578


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Post Office is usually good for buying but sell on the high street if you have any left when you get back. 300 dollars won't go far though.


----------

